# David P. Murray on Biblical Evangelism



## N. Eshelman (Feb 4, 2008)

The lectures from David P. Murray on Biblical Evangelism are available for free download on the First Reformed Presbyterian Church website. 

Please pass this link along. It was a great conference! We had 10 Reformed denominations present and people from 23 congregations!


----------



## AV1611 (Feb 4, 2008)

Downloaded and about to be put onto my MP3 player


----------

